# saw this on the fuge..how ticked would you be??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

absolutely crazy!! I would have bagged me a big ole honk that day!! 8)


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, thats uncool and completely ridiculous. I'd flip


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

how come that never happens to me? I'd enjoy shooting at him!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, kinda doubt that would "fly" here.... isn't that hunter harrassment or something like that? Glad the guy did restrain himself from shooting at the idiot. That wasn't "Super Dell" was it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is illegal in UT and in most states.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd go find a long stick and jam it in his fan on his next pass, then hold him at gunpoint until the cops showed up. There towards the end of the vid, they made a mockery of the police, and basically admitted that what they were doing was illegal.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

What they forgot to mention in the video was the one time they tried to discourage hunters from shooting prairie dogs they actually helped out the hunters! You see, prairie dogs are curious animals, and the sound of the ultralight engine actually brought out more prairie dogs. I remember reading about it in an Outdoor Life magazine a few years back. The hunters recorded their biggest single day harvest on that day.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

anybody else find the intelligence level a bit low in that video. the peanut gallery couldn't come up with any good lines. it all sounded like a bunch 2nd graders coming up with cut downs. pretty lame attempts, imho.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Those stupid beotches laughing need to be knocked down.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I would have had such an urge to lob some shot at the people with the camera..those girls in the background were dumb as rocks!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That idiot would not have made more than 1 pass on me...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I would have fired off several volleys at imaginary geese. 
If the ultralight and the girls on the road caught some shot, well then they probably shouldn't have been where they were doing what they were.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Typical, ignorant idiots thinking that no matter what the law says or what the perspecitve of others may be, they are not only "in the right," but that it is OK and even funny to break the law and trample other people's rights. They only see their twisted, extreme side of situations and even the cops are bad guys. They showed their true colors by the law breaking harassment and the idiotic, childish shrill laughter from the road, while the hunter in the field made us all proud (I'm very proud of him) by acting with calm composure, using his cell phone to put the matter in the hands of law enforcement. Way to go dude! The fact that he never lost his cool, must have really bothered these law breaking idiots. 

I admit, it would be very hard for me to be as cool in the same situation. I would never shoot at the person, but it would have been very tempting to put a hole in his canopy and drop him like a bag of potatoes in the field, but I'm sure I wouldn't do that either. I would defineity have tried to grap him or throw something into his propeller. In the end, I think this hunter did exactly the right thing though. 

Hope law enforcement caught up with these guys. Aren't these motorized paraglyders required to be registered and have some registration number visible? Hope they got em. Very sad that they guys lost their experience and the land owner lost part of his livelihood.

I feel bad for the hunter and the landowner, but I think I feel most sorry for whatever dude has to spend the rest of his miserable life with that giggling high pitched wench on the rode. Geeeez! 5 minutes of that and I'd be ready to go ask the hunter to shoot me!


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder if these ass hats have ever bought a duck stamp, joined ducks unlimited or delta waterfowl or any other conservation group or even volunteered 1 hour of there time to protect and preserve wildlife and habitat. **** now Im mad.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i think i would have started throwing big clubs of dirt at his fan blades. i think that would or could bust a few of them... away to have fun with him, while he is breaking the law against you.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess that just shows what tofu does to your brain. Kids, DON'T DO TOFU!!!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, the lack of protein in their diet is clearly affecting normal brain function. 

Tofu _/O 

I'm afraid of what I might have to do in a situation like this. I would have to 'defend' myself from a terrorist trying to crash his ultralight into me or a member fo my family. Out of a magazine that holds 15 rounds, and two more mags after that, I'm fairly confident that I could neutralize the percieved threat to my person.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

Would have called a friend to drive by and get the license plate # on their trucks. Then looked them up and played a little sugar in the gas tank song for them. sugar in the ultra light would spell sweet revenge.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

CNTHNTR said:


> Would have called a friend to drive by and get the license plate # on their trucks. Then looked them up and played a little sugar in the gas tank song for them. sugar in the ultra light would spell sweet revenge.


FYI I have heard that sugar just settles at the bottom of the tank and may eventually clog the fuel pump strainer at worst, these guys need something worse than that.
BTW I posted a few comments on the site and for some reason they don't appear??


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd be pretty miffed, and I think I would have put a few holes in his canopy! I do think the hunter did the right thing, but I'd bet if he had some of that bear pepper spray that goes 50 feet would have been sweet to use! Just spray in the general direction of the idiot and watch the fan suck it all towards the operator! I'm sure he would bug out then! Stinkin' plicks!


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I would quite enjoy putting a big freakin hole in his parachute everytime he came by. Rotton sin of a b!*&$.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry about that, I didn't do my research on the whole sugar in the gas tank thing. I talked to one of my more experienced "Anti Terrorist Brotheran" And pipe bombs work much better. Once again my apology's. The bear spray idea by far my favorite! Can't see, can't fly, hit the ground, and he will ---. 










Walk away with a bad limp?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think running a rope on the ground would be good..when he swings low than ya pull it tight and snag him and than run out there and beat the sheet of him!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

He would have had a 3 1/2 number 2 right at the motor and then I would have had him citied for trespassing and then vocalize him for hitting my decoys.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

HOLY SH!T, there is now way i would have been able to handle it like that. I would have been throwin what ever i could get my hands on at him. I would have made the situation worse, but it would have felt great to watch him fly right into the ground!!! :twisted: :twisted: 

Congrats to that hunter for keeping his cool, all they really want is a reaction that they can publisize (not sure how that is spelled)


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

wow thats hard to watch..these people are so extreme it makes me wonder where the H these people come from! when you watch the video your mind sure goes into pissed off mode and start thinking about shooting the parachute or just jumping on the guy when he makes a low pass punching him in the face really hard so he thinks twice about harassing you! I will never forget reading an article in outdoor life when i was a teenager in 1995 or so and the article was about a man who took his wife big horn sheep hunting somewhere and when the woke in the morning their camp was surrounded by bunny humpers holding hands not letting them out to go hunt, as the man and his wife tried to go through them with their horses a bunny humper grabbed the reins of the wife's horse, the horse flipped out, reared over backwards and ended up paralyzing the poor guys wife!! I was filled with rage reading that! These idiots need to think of finding better ways to promote their love for wildlife because one day, one day they will find the wrong guy and unfortunately i would not be surprised to hear about some guy going nuts with his gun...its makes you think though, what would you have done if these people paralyzed your loved one?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bucks gone wild said:


> its makes you think though, what would you have done if these people paralyzed your loved one?


Killed them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on what dustin said....without a doubt...if I saw my wife hit the deck and I had a revolver,, I would have put one right between the eyes of that piece of sh!t...or broken out the rifle and start to pick them off as they scattered.. I'm not even exaggerating,, that is self defense and in this case it was too late. what a tragedy.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

bucks gone wild said:


> wow thats hard to watch..these people are so extreme it makes me wonder where the H these people come from! when you watch the video your mind sure goes into **** off mode and start thinking about shooting the parachute or just jumping on the guy when he makes a low pass punching him in the face really hard so he thinks twice about harassing you! I will never forget reading an article in outdoor life when i was a teenager in 1995 or so and the article was about a man who took his wife big horn sheep hunting somewhere and when the woke in the morning their camp was surrounded by bunny humpers holding hands not letting them out to go hunt, as the man and his wife tried to go through them with their horses a bunny humper grabbed the reins of the wife's horse, the horse flipped out, reared over backwards and ended up paralyzing the poor guys wife!! I was filled with rage reading that! These idiots need to think of finding better ways to promote their love for wildlife because one day, one day they will find the wrong guy and unfortunately i would not be surprised to hear about some guy going nuts with his gun...its makes you think though, what would you have done if these people paralyzed your loved one?


They would have flat had their a$$es handed to them on a platter.....I wouldn't have killed them though. That's the least painful way for them, i would have shot out both of their knees and hands. Basically paralyzed but feel much more pain :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

As if this goose hunting video didn't make me mad enough, I saw another one of their videos about High School Rodeos. They spend the whole video talking about how rude and disrespectful the rodeo crowd was to the "Shark" camera person shooting video at the rodeo. Freaking hypocritical pieces of . . . . . . So, it's OK for them to harass people, fly over public property, knock down or damage proptery of others (decoys) and ruin a guy's livelihood, trample their private property rights, etc., but they turn around and think it's the worst thing in the world, and a serious indictment of all rodeo fans, that one of their little covert photographer weenies was teased a bit while sitting on the bleachers at a rodeo taking pictures. Give me a break! These guys are so hypocritical and stupid it is beyond belief. Blinded by their own extremist views to the perspective of any other person on the planet.


----------



## hambone (Nov 30, 2008)

if i ever saw that i would start carrying a pocket full of these
http://mkballistics.com/specs/MKB12%20GAUGE%20Ammo.htm


----------

